# Does Nappage=Mirror glaze?



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I need Nappage to use for my Macarons  fruits fillings. I was suggested to use mirror glaze.

Are they the same?

Thank you!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Nappage is a pretty generic term. I don't think I'd use any kind of mirroir as a filling. They just aren't formulated for that duty.

Maybe some context will help.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Nappage to me used to be an Apricot Glaze used on fruit tarts, It was made my Mazzur or Roland. As far as miroir, this is French for mirror. My thought being the glaze acts like a mirror on the product that you use it on. Look on line for Roland Nappage, if I remember correctly it came in a big white bucket and was not that cheap. It is available from bakery supply houses also. .You could make your own to.


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for replying! here is the context. The nappage will be in very low % Here is a recipe for ex:

170 gr. strawberries fruit puree'

125 gr. sugar

20 gr. nappage

heat all to 1O6 C and let it cool.

In that case- would mirror glaze will do the work?

It's for Macaron filling- when you want to do a non dairy feeling- something more like a jam filling.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you chefdb- I will check that out!


----------

